# How long do Rabbits live?



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

My boys have talked me into getting a couple of rabbits, just wondering how long they live for?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They can live up tp 10 years, my oldest bun was 9 when i had to have her put down.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah my mum had a bunny lived for 10 years...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have had a two live to 9, with proper care they can have long lives.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

My sister in law's bun is 11 now and still going strong!

She bought the rabbit for her daughter when she was 7, but soon lost interest in it - please be mindful of this when buying rabbits for children.

Can't wait to see pics though of the new addition/s


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

yep, i had an old girl get to 12 years old....


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

My mum has had a rabbit that lived up to 12 years old aswell. Mostly depends on their breeds.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

We had a rabbit that lived until it was about 10 or 11 years old. We only had it for a couple of years though. We got a dog when I was little, and he kept trying to get at the hutch, and we just didn't have anywhere to keep the rabbit safe, so we sent him to live with my auntie in Wales who has a lovely garden with loads of hopping space for him, and he lived a very happy, healthy life


----------

